# 92 schwinn 564 resto



## schwinn564 (Nov 15, 2022)

After 20 years of searching i found one not on ebay for $600. My favorite bike i’ve ever had I just picked it in a 3 bike deal for $100
going to do a winter resto paint it blue and only because the original one I had was blue but apparently that was the color that was made the least and  very hard to find.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2022)

That will look great in blue. Tim


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 17, 2022)

schwinn564 said:


> After 20 years of searching i found one not on ebay for $600. My favorite bike i’ve ever had I just picked it in a 3 bike deal for $100
> going to do a winter resto paint it blue and only because the original one I had was blue but apparently that was the color that was made the least and  very hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 1733185
> ...



gotta find someone to do some vinyl graphics b4 I paint it


----------



## schwinn564 (Nov 18, 2022)

schwinn564 said:


> gotta find someone to do some vinyl graphics b4 I paint it



thanks to all the info graphics are on there way


----------



## schwinn564 (Thursday at 2:34 PM)

took a while but the decals came will start sanding frame in next few days


----------



## Schwinny (Today at 1:39 AM)

Just got a blue one in the shop yesterday. Same issue as a red one we got 6 months ago. 
The seatpost is cracked.
These having proprietary seat posts is a killer. Looking around on the net, it looks like a common problem.


----------



## schwinn564 (Today at 4:23 AM)

Schwinny said:


> Just got a blue one in the shop yesterday. Same issue as a red one we got 6 months ago.
> The seatpost is cracked.
> These having proprietary seat posts is a killer. Looking around on the net, it looks like a common problem.



yes very common but usually from over tightening I know i’ve seen them for sale but STUPID $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

